# Report for July 26 2006



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well guys due technical difficulties with the ride and not feelin well I haven't been able to get out. But......I did make a few calls to some of my friends at some local B&T'S and heres what they say has been goin on.........

Stone Harbor and Avalon have heated up in the surf with kingfish and blues being caught. Bait of choice is blood worms. 

Flounder in the back bays has turned on behind wildwood and north wildwood. Stripers are also being caught using clams and poppers at night. Cape May point at the cement ship has produced some weakies and blue fish. 

The sea wall at second ave in north wildwood has produced kings and some seabass. 

As soon as I get back on track I will get out and let you guys know how I do. Take care and tight lines.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the report RuddeDogg. Hope you're feeling better .... hope to see you and do a little fishin' in a week or so!

fishhead


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Rudde,
I will be up in the second week of August, I will
be fishing around Higsbees and North Wildwood,
maybe Poverty beach. I'll post closer to the time.
Maybe we can catch some late afternoon fishin at the canal if the tide is right, but hell as long as the beer's cold..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds good*

Drop me a line.


----------

